# Does anyone else use their fingers to apply toner?



## korina981 (Jun 11, 2006)

When i was using Deckinson's Witch Hazel toner I used to use a cotton pad because it was 16 oz for less than 4 bucks. Now that I switched to Biotherm toner ($18.50 for 6oz.) I realized that with all the toner that goes to waste absrbing into the cotton pad/ball that i cannot do it. So I pour a bit into my left hand palm and than apply with right hand fingertips.

does anyone else do this?


----------



## LuckyMe (Jun 11, 2006)

I have never thought of doing that but your right, a coton ball does waste alot of product!


----------



## LVA (Jun 11, 2006)

i'm afraid that using my hand would result in uneven application and overapplying.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 11, 2006)

never done that...always use cotton balls or pad to apply toner..i think cotton pad will do better coz they absorb less product than the balls...just my opinion.


----------



## chocobon (Jun 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* i'm afraid that using my hand would result in uneven application and overapplying. Ditto,but how does it feel applying with ur hand is it better?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 11, 2006)

If you are worried about the cotton pad absorbing and wasting too much of the product (which is true and i can understand) then you might try putting your toner into a spray bottle to spritz on. This is what I do but I also spray it onto cotton balls to swipe on, too.


----------



## LVA (Jun 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* If you are worried about the cotton pad absorbing and wasting too much of the product (which is true and i can understand) then you might try putting your toner into a spray bottle to spritz on. This is what I do but I also spray it onto cotton balls to swipe on, too. great tip Lisa


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 12, 2006)

i'd use the cotton ball/pad regardless as it would just drip all over the place (even more so)


----------



## LittleRumor (Jun 12, 2006)

I find that just running a toner soaked cotton ball over your face gives it extra exfoliation. I dunno, it just seems that I'm being more effective at cleaning. Imagine you're cleaning a kitchen floor and just spray cleaner on it as opposed to running it over with a cleanser soaked mop. I have an expensive toner too and they still last a long time. (Mine is $16/4oz PLUS shipping!)

But that's just me....


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 12, 2006)

i always use a cotton pad, because toners help get rid of excess dirt and by applying it with fingers your not wiping away the excess dirt.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 12, 2006)

I only use a blemish toner, and I only use it on the actual zits. So, I use a Q-Tip since it's spot application. However, when I did use a toner all over, I'd use a cotton ball.


----------



## mabelwan (Jun 12, 2006)

I pour my toner into a sparay bottle and spray it all over my face and pat gently then.


----------

